# Fundulopanchax gardneri P82 Killifish



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Will they eat their young? I spotted a bunch of tiny fry in the moss of my killie tank and am wondering if I need to separate them from the adults or will they survive in the tank with mom and dad


----------

